# dry transfers



## rich64 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm searching for a source to acquire dry transfers for 
lionel prewar passenger cars I'm restoring. I have seen decals
on ebay but they do not look very period correct.

Thanks for your help in advance, Rich


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

What specific graphics / text / logos are you looking for?

I've used Woodland Scenics dry-transfer decals with pretty good success on a few of my restoration projects ... mostly individual numerals, letters, etc.

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/category/DecalsGraphics

For some logos (Lionel Lines, etc.), I printed images on matte photo paper, then glued them on. A bit thick, but not too bad at general scrutiny.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## rich64 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello TJ; I'm restoring my 2nd set of lionel 607 & 608 passenger
cars. I was curious as to any other options besides using
decal. I've been reading post's related to dry transfers and
would like to try them on my projects.

Thanks, Rich


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

That's a great link for decals - thanks - any more around?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

To go original on prewar trains they sell stamps with printing ink.

Joe Mania Trains.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Rich,

You mentioned that you've seen some on ebay. Not sure if these are the same ones ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-SELF-ADHE...432520?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4cf6a39e48

http://cgi.ebay.com/GOLD-SELF-ADHES...265086?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4cf673497e

Good tip from T-Man ... the inkstamp route. I'd practice on some scrap a few times before committing to "the final stamp".

Cheers,

TJ


----------

